# hunting club looking for members!!!!



## caveman (Jul 12, 2010)

we have 200 acres in wilkes county it is a qdm club and private owned.. the membership is $325. for more information call hugh at 678-947-6695.


----------



## caveman (Jul 14, 2010)

come on i know someone wants to..


----------

